# Solved: Unidentified Network Vista Problem After installing AVG



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

I use Windows Vista Home Premium and my problem started yesterday when my Norton 360 subscription ended and I installed the 31 day trial of the AVG (I uninstalled Norton 360 first).
The laptop I'm using at the moment, is able to connect to the router with an ethernet cable and through a wireless connection while the problematic laptop cant do either. 
I assumed that this problem has to have something to do with AVG/Norton so I uninstalled them both, but the problem persists.
Also when I go into Vista's Security Center it shows that Norton 360 firewall is still active. And it does not let me activate the Windows one (It just says Windows Cannot Activate the Firewall service).
I tracked every piece of Norton/Symantec files on my computer (including registry/services) and deleted them but the Norton Firewall is still there..

Could it be that this shade of the Norton firewall is stopping the Windows one from working? And so, could that be why my laptop is not able to identify the connections I'm trying to connect to? 
Anyone have any idea on how this problem can be fixed?


P.S.
Sorry about bringing up a new thread about this, but I've stripped google of everything it has already and nothing I've found so far has helped me.


----------



## Luck003 (Jan 7, 2010)

If windows detects the Norton firewall, Windows firewall will NOT activate. I think norton has its own removal tool.. lemme check. http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039 The tool can be found there, select the norton product you had installed. This should fully remove the norton.


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

I had totally forgotten about the Norton uninstaller.. Thanks!
Now I have only the Windows Firewall, but it still wont turn on . (Same problem: it's saying windows cannot start the firewall service). I've tried to reset the Winsock as I saw it helping a few people but it didnt fix it for me.
And the Unidentified Network issue is still there.

Any more ideas, anyone?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

With a wired connection, please post the following.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok, did the first thing.

Here's the ipconfig/all and the ping's I could do:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Speeles>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Anglia-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps
USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-37-46-D5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-0B-4C-53-3F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.137.28(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3E03C8AE-EC71-494E-9672-2BFB3E6AD
4C2}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{E0B75591-B19D-43B3-B556-5F1DB38FC
F56}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Speeles>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Speeles>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Users\Speeles>ping 169.254.137.28

Pinging 169.254.137.28 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 169.254.137.28: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.137.28: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.137.28: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.137.28: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 169.254.137.28:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

I wasnt sure about the computer ip address I pinged, but that was the only one that looked like a possible one in the ipconfig thing.
There was nothing in the Default Gateway bit so I couldnt ping that, is that my problem?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Check that all your network services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

All of the services are running and set to start automatically.

I checked the Event Log and when I log on I only get 3 Administrative Events they are:

The Windows Firewall service terminated with service-specific error 6801 (0x1A91).

The Parallel port driver service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.

The description for Event ID 20 from source Google Update cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

Network Request Error.
Error: 0x80072ee7. Http status code: 0.
Url=https://tools.google.com/service/update2
Trying config: source=IE, direct connection.
trying CUP:WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80072ee7. Http status code 0.
trying WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80072ee7. Http status code 0.
trying CUP:iexplore.
Send request returned 0x80004005. Http status code 0.
Trying config: source=auto, wpad=1, script=.
trying CUP:WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80072ee7. Http status code 0.
trying WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80072ee7. Http status code 0.
trying CUP:iexplore.
Send request returned 0x80004005. Http status code 0.
Trying config: source=IE, direct connection.
trying CUP:WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80072ee7. Http status code 0.
trying WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80072ee7. Http status code 0.
trying CUP:iexplore.
Send request returned 0x80004005. Http status code 0.
Trying config: source=auto, wpad=1, script=.
trying CUP:WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80072ee7.

The last one, I'm assuming is just google trying to update and not being able due to no internet, but still posted if maybe it provides a bit more meaning to someone else.

If there was something specific I should have looked for in the Event Viewer let me know, I'm not very used to using it.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you have no connection with the wired NIC.

Did you do a system restore to before the problem occurred?


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

I was not able to do a system restore due to some error the first time. 
The second time I got around doing it (this time in safe mode, as I discovered that could fix my error) the older restore point was gone and the ones that I now had were at the time my connection was already problematic. 
Is there some way to retrieve older restore points?

My laptop wont take either wireless or wired connection though. Both end up being unidentified. 
So is this not connected to the firewall, but more of a physical or driver related problem?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

Bump.
Please, anyone, is there anything I can do to fix my problem?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you SURE the wired connection and cable is working? Have you tried it with another computer?


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, this laptop (the one I'm using at the moment) was able to connect to the router with the same cable.

So is the problem not within some settings introduced or changed with the AVG antivirus?
I'm pretty sure my connection dissapeared the moment I installed it/uninstalled Norton 360.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, running the Norton Removal Tool will be a good idea if you haven't already. After that, do that stack repair again.


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

I've done the removal, and I now only have the Windows Firewall, but it wont start. 
This is the error I see in the event viewer when I log on :
The Windows Firewall service terminated with service-specific error 6801 (0x1A91)

While doing the stack repair I seem to be getting a little error at the start, but it does reset something:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.

Anything bad in there?
(The connection's still unidentified after reset)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The *Access is denied* happens on some configurations, the resets still work.

See if this MS-KB article helps with the services not starting: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/943996


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

The article is about a different error, so I dont think it would of helped, I checked the files it listed in the registry anyway and the permissions are correctly set.

I found something on the internet about the 6801 error and one of the solutions tells you to:
Open a "run as administrator" command prompt.

Go to "c:\windows\system32\config\TxR" (or the equivalent location on your PC)

- run "attrib -H -S *" to make all hidden files in the directory visible.

- run "del *.blf"

- run "del *.regtrans-ms"

- reboot the machine

Is it safe to delete the files in the \system32\config\TxR folder?
I'm assuming that's what the cmd commands do right? Just deleting the files ending with extensions .regtrans-ms and .blf. For me all the files in that folder end in either one of those so I feel just a bit unsafe deleting them.
Is it ok if I do delete them?

Found another fix for the 6801 error:
http://computersight.com/operating-systems/windows/how-to-solve-windows-firewall-problem/

Anyone have any idea if this is safe to run? I know how important registry is and I dont want to run anything that has the potential to ruin it.


----------



## SYDMCLENNAN (Jan 9, 2010)

vista is bad news as is norton! When you have got rid of norton change to avast - you should have no more problems


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

Once I get my internet connection back, I might..
But at the moment I'm stuck with this Unidentified Network thing and it's not getting any better..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, my Windows\system32\config\TxR folder is empty, and my networking works fine.

I don't know about that other patch, since they don't specify what version of Windows it's for.

I run Microsoft Security Essentials here, it has spyware and virus scanners, scores well on the security tests, and it totally free. It is very unobtrusive and runs in the background without annoying you.


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

The files in the TxR folder are hidden as protected operating system files. If you want to see them you have to uncheck the option in Control Panel/Folder Options/ View, Hide Protected Operating System Files.

So, so far, there is no obvious reason/ resolution to my problem, right?
How high is the chance I'll just have to reformat?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Right you are, totally slipped my mind to expose them. Don't even know what that folder is for, but I'm not sure deleting them is a particularly good idea.


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

So can anyone give any advice, or perhaps link me to some official guide on how to reformat Vista that came preinstalled on a Packard Bell laptop?
I bought an external hard drive to store all of my valuable information and am quite looking forward to a fresh computer.
If it wont fix the problem, and it will turn out to be some weird hardware issue, I'm gonna be very mad.. lol


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If this came pre-installed, there are either recovery disks or a recovery partition on the hard disk. You need to determine which was supplied with the system. How old is this computer? What's the exact model of the machine?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you installed the AVG trial of the paid version it also has a firewall. I would uninstall AVG and just install the basic free protection. AVG also has a removal tool if you so desire.


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

It's a Packard Bell EasyNote SJ51, I believe I made some Recovery CDs for this, the computer asks for it the first time you boot up. And it's 2 years old.

Done the AVG removal.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Time fo find those recovery CD's. If it had you make recovery CD's, there should also be a partition on the hard disk with the recovery image.


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

So do I use the CD or find that partition thing? I've never done this before..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have the generated recovery CD's, I'd try those first. You might also check the documentation to see exactly how to start the recovery process.


----------



## Noodleh (Jan 7, 2010)

I've done the reformat and am happy to say, my problems are gone.. It's a shame really that it wasn't possible to fix the problem, instead of just removing it, as I am the kind of person who likes getting over big obstacles, but truth be told, I did kind of wanted to start fresh.

Just if anyone wants to know, on the Packard Bell I use, the reformatting system is very, very simple. When the computer's booting up just press Shift+F11 (or maybe just F11, I tried with Shift+F11 and it worked..) and it will come up with the Packard Bell Recovery Screen, you have a couple options at the start. Choose if you want to restore everything or just restore the Windows files (the system's quite straightforward), and press GO! 
For me it took about <10 minutes (of watching the blue bar go) and it was all done after that, I didnt even have to use those CD's..
It rebooted and the "first time rolling Vista" screen came up, another reboot, and I was asked to create a new user. Very convenient and simple. 
Next time might not bother with fixing problems.. Just do this again, haha..

Well thanks anyway, JohnWill, and others who helped!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

